# قسم خاص للنقل والمرور



## مهندس قحطان (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو من الأخوة في هذا الملتقى المبارك بالدعم بطلب قسم خاص للنقل والمرور وأنا على استعداد في مد هذا القسم إن شاء الله بما لدي من كتب ورأى في هذا المجال

لانه من الملاحظ عندما يطرح سؤال في هذا التخصص فنجد اجتهادات من الأخوة الغير متخصصين في هذا المجال بالمساعدة بالإجابة من منظور تخصصة على سبيل المثال من الناحية المساحيةمثلا.......ولكن في هذا المجال نظريات ومفهوم أخر.........فبحكم احترام التخصص وحتى تكون الإجابات من مختصين نطلب من إدارة هذا المنتدى الموافقة بوضع قسم خاص للنقل والمرور لان المساحة قسم متعدد والإشتراك مع الطرق فقط في نواحي قليلة مثل المحنيات.


أخوكم مهندس قحطان
مهندس نقل ومرور


----------



## ابو حسناء (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى قحطان 
وإن شاء الله ستجدونى معك فى تغزية القسم الجديد المطلوب بالكثير من الخبرات النظرية والعملية
ابشر وسر على بركة الله موفق


----------



## مهندس قحطان (18 فبراير 2009)

ابو حسناء قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى قحطان
> وإن شاء الله ستجدونى معك فى تغزية القسم الجديد المطلوب بالكثير من الخبرات النظرية والعملية
> ابشر وسر على بركة الله موفق


 
مشكور أخي ابو حسناء 
وللمعلومية فإن مهندس الطرق ضائع بين قسم الهندسة المدنية & قسم هندسة المساحة والطرق


----------



## abu amin (19 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ،لفتنا لشئ مهم جدا ......أدعم طلبك


أبو امن -مهندس مرور


----------



## مهندس قحطان (21 فبراير 2009)

abu amin قال:


> بارك الله فيك ،لفتنا لشئ مهم جدا ......أدعم طلبك
> 
> 
> أبو امن -مهندس مرور


 

مشكور ابو امن 
وننتظر دعمكم


----------



## مهندس قحطان (25 فبراير 2009)

أين مهندسين النقل والمرور أين الردود هل مع أو ضد
نريد أن نسمع رايكم لان يهمنا والمصلحة واحدة
وهذا ليس تعصب ولكن لتوحيد إتجاه المختصين في هذا المجال وعدم التشتيت مثل ماهو الان


وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## مهندس قحطان (1 مارس 2009)

*لو ناديت حيااااااااااااااااااااااااً*

لو ناديت حيااااااااااااااااااااااااً لا أجابني
ولكن لا حياة لمن تنااااااااااااااااااااااااادي


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## مهندس قحطان (4 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمد فتحى قال:


> جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


 




مشكور أخي مهندس محمد فتحي ....................وننتظر دعمكم


----------



## احمد حورس (9 مارس 2009)

نعم نعم نعم نريد قسما خاصا لهندسة النقل والمرور


----------



## لطيف العصمي (9 مارس 2009)

عاشت هندسة المرور والله اكبر وليخسء الخاسئون ههه


----------



## مهندس قحطان (10 مارس 2009)

مشكورين الأخوه احمد حورس و لطيف العصمي على الردود
وننتظر تفاعلكم في هذا القسم إن شاء الله

أخوكم عبدالله القحطاني


----------



## مهندس قحطان (15 مارس 2009)

*معقول هذاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معقول لا يوجد هنا سوى هذا العدد الذي يريد قسم النقل والمرور اين مهندسين ومهندسات هذا القسم هل هم في قسم الهندسة المدنية حتى يتم طرح هذا الموضوع هناك .........أرجو النصح والتوجيه ممن عنده الإجابة سواء من إدراتنا الكريمة أو غيرهم من الأعضاء الكرام...................وشكرا


----------



## مهندس قحطان (17 مارس 2009)

*أسمع جعجعة ولا أرى طحيناً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسمع جعجعة ولا أرى طحيناً...............هذا مثل شهير ومعروف في دولنا العربية
وأرى أن هذا المثل ينطبق على هذا الموضوع......حيث أن مرور الأخوة على هذا الموضوع حوالي 200 شخص والردود 5 أشخاص فقط من ال200 شخص ............فأتمنى من الأخوة الذين يمرون أن يعطونا رايهم لو تكرموا (مع أو لا) لان الموضوع ليس شخصي ولكن هذا قسم لمن يريد هذا التخصص
وشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## Ash Kitchen (20 مارس 2009)

أنا مع هذا الاقتراح لتعميم الاستفادة


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (20 مارس 2009)

جــــــــــــــــ ( الله ) ــــــــــــــــــــزاك خيرا


----------



## مهندس قحطان (22 مارس 2009)

مرحبا يأخ Ash Kitchen


----------



## مهندس قحطان (22 مارس 2009)

مهندس/ على درويش قال:


> جــــــــــــــــ ( الله ) ــــــــــــــــــــزاك خيرا


 
مرحبا بك ياأخي مهندس/علي درويش 
ننتظر دعمك والأخوة لهذا القسم


----------



## Ashraf M (22 مارس 2009)

اوؤيد اقتراحك بشده - يا مهندس قحطان - فقد كان من المفروض ان يكون منتدى هندسة المساحه و الطرق - للفرعين ما - ولكن طغت المساحه او بمعنى ادق : طغى التوتال ستيشن و الاند ديسكتوب - و اختفت الطرق و بالطبع ذهبت النقل و المواصلات ادراج الرياح.

ولكن هل نطمح فى عودتهم و ربما امكن تطوير المنتدى فيما بعد الى منتدى البنيه التحتيه - طرق - مواصلات - تغذية المياه - الصرف الصخى - تصريف ميا الامطار 

على العموم انا معك و اؤيدك بشده


----------



## abahre (22 مارس 2009)

انا معك بأقتراحك.... ولكن كن انت البادئ واطرح اي شيء في هذا المجال...
انا قدمت للزملاء برنامج synchro 6.0 قبل مده على هذا المنتدى, واتمنى ان ارى اي شيء مطروح له علاقه بالمرور والنقل.
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس قحطان (23 مارس 2009)

Ashraf M قال:


> اوؤيد اقتراحك بشده - يا مهندس قحطان - فقد كان من المفروض ان يكون منتدى هندسة المساحه و الطرق - للفرعين ما - ولكن طغت المساحه او بمعنى ادق : طغى التوتال ستيشن و الاند ديسكتوب - و اختفت الطرق و بالطبع ذهبت النقل و المواصلات ادراج الرياح.
> 
> ولكن هل نطمح فى عودتهم و ربما امكن تطوير المنتدى فيما بعد الى منتدى البنيه التحتيه - طرق - مواصلات - تغذية المياه - الصرف الصخى - تصريف ميا الامطار
> 
> على العموم انا معك و اؤيدك بشده


 
مشكور اخي Ashraf
اتمنى المشاركات الفعالة حتى نثبت انفسنا


----------



## مهندس قحطان (23 مارس 2009)

abahre قال:


> انا معك بأقتراحك.... ولكن كن انت البادئ واطرح اي شيء في هذا المجال...
> انا قدمت للزملاء برنامج synchro 6.0 قبل مده على هذا المنتدى, واتمنى ان ارى اي شيء مطروح له علاقه بالمرور والنقل.
> وشكرا


 
أخي طرحت بعض ماعندي من مواضيع في النقل مثل aashto وكتاب في traffic flow 
ولكن للأسف لم أجد التفاعل والتشجيع


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (6 أبريل 2009)

:13:السلام عليكم ورحمه وبركاته
اخي مهندس قحطان
انا سعيدجدا بهذا الاقترح العظيم الذى سيكون لهو نافع كبير علي مهندسين الوطن العربي مما ينعكس علي عالمنا العربي وحل هذه المشاكل المروريه التي توثر علي المجتمع باكامله وانعكسه علي كافه المستويات.....

و لذلك نطلب من الاداره التي كما تعودنه منه علي كل ما هو جديد ومفيد وهي دائما ملتقىالمهندسين العرب .....
بان تؤايد هذا الاقتراح....... 
وانااوؤيد اقتراحك بشده - يا مهندس قحطان 
وارجو منك يا باشمنهدس كما قالوا بعض الزوملا .... ولكن كن انت البادئ واطرح اي شيء في هذا المجال... ونحن بنتظرك ان تمدانا بكل ما ياتي علينه من فائده في هذا المجال.... بالمرور والنقل.


----------



## مهندس قحطان (8 أبريل 2009)

مرحبا أخي عبدالرحمن سباق 
ونتمنى من إدرتنا الحبيبة التجاوب مع هذا المقترح 
وأنا جاهز بمالدي من معلومات وبإمكانك الرجوع الى مشاركاتي
وننتظر منكم المزيد من المشاركة والتفاعل والتواصل

اخوكم م/عبدالله القحطاني


----------



## alhawey (8 أبريل 2009)

أضم صوتي إليكم.

وإن كانت مشاركاتي معدومة إلا أني متابع منذ زمن ومهتم جداً بموضوع تخطيط النقل وهندسة المرور.​


----------



## tahar286 (8 أبريل 2009)

نحن في حاجة لهذا القسم


----------



## مهندس قحطان (12 أبريل 2009)

مرحبا بالإخوة alhawey & tahar286
واتمنى تفاعلكم حتى يتم عمل هذا القسم


----------



## مهندس قحطان (4 مايو 2009)

*أمأأأأأأأأأأ آنا الآوان أن ينفصل قسمنا الغاليييييييي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه

أما آنا الآوان أن ينفصل قسمنا الغالي ويستقل لوحده ؟
أو الى متى؟
و ما هو المطلوب حتى يتحقق هذا الحلم ؟
هذه الأسئلة أوجهها الى إدارة هذا المنتدى الغالي
وشكككككراااااااااااااا


----------



## eng: issa (4 مايو 2009)

*الشكر الجزيل لك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## مهندس قحطان (10 مايو 2009)

eng: Issa قال:


> *الشكر الجزيل لك اخي العزيز*​


 

والشكر موصول لك مهندسنا العزيز عيسى


----------



## مهندس قحطان (18 مايو 2009)

*أيا قسمنا العزيز مالي أراك .................*

أيا قسمنا العزيز مالي أراك .................في ذيل القائمة
واحاول ان أحمك و أضعك ..................في المـــــقدمـة
أليس فيه أحد غيري يردك..................في هذه المـعمعة
لقد اظهرت قحريحتي الشعرية..........ولم أكن متحمــلة

يأ أخوتي ماذا حصل هل احسستم بالإحباط أم ماذا حصل؟
فلا نجاح إلا بعد أصرار وكفاح

م/عبدالله القحطاني


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (18 مايو 2009)

انا مع هذا المقترح الجدير بالاحترام
فعلا علم المرور بحر ويحتاج من يمخر عبابه
كل التحية للمقترح ولمن اقترحه
ونرجو المثابرة للوصول الى الهدف
تحياتي واحترامي اخي قحطان


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (18 مايو 2009)

abahre قال:


> انا معك بأقتراحك.... ولكن كن انت البادئ واطرح اي شيء في هذا المجال...
> انا قدمت للزملاء برنامج synchro 6.0 قبل مده على هذا المنتدى, واتمنى ان ارى اي شيء مطروح له علاقه بالمرور والنقل.
> وشكرا



ارجو من الاخوة من لديه برنامج synchro 6.0 وكذلك hcs+بلس
تزويدنا به ولتكون بداية طيبة ومبشرة لقسمنا الغالي 
ويكلل جهد الاخ م. قحطان بالنجاح
تحياتي


----------



## ابو مرتضئ (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله بيك و اؤيد الحاجة لذلك


----------



## ريماز احمد (21 مايو 2009)

نعم هندسة المرور مهمة جدا في تصميم الطرق والتقاطعات وتلعب دور هام في الجدوى الاقتصادية ومن اساسيات هندسة الطرق


----------



## AMY84 (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من سيادتم الاهتمام بطلب القسم الخاص بهندسة المرور والنقل نظرا لاهمية
1-تحديداسباب الحوادث وايجادالحلول المناسبة لها
2_التعرف على أحدث التقنياتالحديثة فى مجال سلامة الطرقات
وشكرا للاهتمام


----------



## احمد الطائي 15 (22 مايو 2009)

انا مع هذا القسم
واتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (23 مايو 2009)

ايها الاخوة
يرجى الالحاح في لطلب لهذا القسم
مع تحياتنا لادارة الموقع


----------



## المهندسه تبارك (25 مايو 2009)

اي اخي اني مع اقتراحك


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (25 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء اكرر طلبي برنامج سينكرو 6 لمن لديه هذا البرنامج او الكراك الخاص به
مع تحياتي
نكرر طلب المهندس قحطان بقسم خاص بالنقل والمرور


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (25 مايو 2009)

:14:السلام عليكم ورحمه وبركاته
اخي المهندس قحطان 
اخواني و اخواتي الزملاء
نرجو من سيادتكم التجاوب مع هذا الاقتراح وهذا الموضوع الذي له تاثير كبير علي مجتمعنا العربي ....
ولذلك

نطلب من الاداره المحترامه الموافقه علي هذا الاقتراح او المناقشه مع الاعضاء والزملاء 
ومن حيث الاسباب التى تاخذها الاداره بعدم فصل قسم المساحه و الطرق 
اوعمل قسم خاص للنقل والمرور وهو جزء كبير لا يمكن اهماله وهوموثر جدااااااا
بمعنى ان يكون كلا على حده (حتي ياخذ كل ذى حق حقه) من حيث الاهتمام وتفعيل المشاركه و شرح و توضيح كل موضوع باكثر تخصصيه ...........

ولذلك نرجو من الاداره توضيح هذا الامر


و من ناحية اخره يازملاءي سوف نقوم نحن بتفعيل هذا الموضوع وربطه بالموضوعات الاخري وسوف يتم مناقشه هذه الموضوعات من هنا حتي يتم عمل قاعده عريضه من المهندسين الذين يدعمون هذا الاقتراح العظيم ..............

وارجو كل من يوجد لديه شجاعه ادبيه يقوم بالاضافه والردعلى هذا الاقتراح......

ومن الان سوف نبدا بالبرامج التى تستخدام في هذا الموضوع(النقل والمرور)
كما ارجو من اخوانى من لديه شئ يقوم باضافته لنا 
وشكراااااا لكم
شكر خاص الى المهندس قحطان


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (26 مايو 2009)

:14:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


ومن الان سوف نبدا بالبرامج التى تستخدام في هذا الموضوع(النقل والمرور)
كما ارجو من اخوانى من لديه شئ يقوم باضافته لنا 


البداية
برنامج النمذجة المرورية synchro 6

*




What's New in Version 6*

Here is a summary of the changes in Synchro 6 from version 5.
*Curved Links*

Synchro and SimTraffic will now support curved links. Right clicking gives the option to Add-Curvature. This selection displays two squares on the link that can be moved to set the curvature. Synchro will calculate the length of the curve and the resulting travel time. 
*Congested Link Analysis and Optimization*

Synchro 6 now includes a term for queue interaction blocking delay. A new Total Delay will include the traditional control delay plus the new Queue Delay. Delay calculations are an integral part of the optimization objective in Synchro so this will be directly considered during optimization of cycle lengths and offsets.
*Right Turn Islands*

Synchro and SimTraffic now support right turn islands (commonly referred to as pork chop islands). The user will be able to enter whether the right turn is channelized and if it is, the curb radius and number of add lanes. SimTraffic will simulate the channelized right turn.
*Changeable Analysis Period*

In past versions of Synchro, the analysis period, T was the default and typical 0.25 hours. Version 6 will allow the user to change this analysis period. In general, increasing the analysis period will decrease the uniform delay (d1) and increase the incremental delay (d2). Longer periods are generally used to account for standing queues within the analysis period.
*Edit-Undo and Edit-Redo Commands*

Synchro contains two new commands, *Edit®Undo* and *Edit®Redo*, Undo and Redo can undo multiple changes. They will not work after the file has been saved or loaded.
*HCM Report with RTOR Reduction*

The HCM Signal Report now includes a reduction for right turn on red (RTOR). The adjusted volume is the input volume minus the calculated number of RTOR vehicles.
*New Save, New File and Create-Report Buttons *

Synchro now includes buttons that allow the user to save, open a file and create a report. There is also a new box on the Synchro toolbar that shows the node number of the selected intersection that is helpful to see the node number when in a data screen.
*Unsignalized Gap and Follow Up Time Inputs*

For a two-way stop controlled (TWSC) intersection analysis, Synchro now allows the analyst to modify the Critical Gap time and the Follow Up Time. These inputs will now appear in the *SIGNING* window.
*Volume Balancing Information Button*

A new button is available on the *MAP* window to show volume balancing. Clicking this button shows the volume unbalance between intersections. This can be displayed in conjunction with volume diagrams for quick editing adjustments. The information is directional with the incoming volume on the right side of the link closest to the downstream intersection.
*Start Time, End Time and Force Off Outputs*

The Timing report (Phases: Timings) includes four new outputs. These include a start time, an end time, a yield/force off and yield/force off 170. These times are phase references to the beginning of the system clock. The 170 yield (to the coordinated phase) is referenced to the beginning of the flashing don’t walk.
*Controller Parameters*

Added actuated controller inputs: dual entry, inhibit max, coordinated max (C-Max) and minimum (C-min) Recall and flexible Yield points.
*Additional New Items*






<LI class=kadov-p>RTOR reduction transferred to HCS compatible file.


<LI class=kadov-p>The coding error check window is now part of Synchro rather than going to Notepad.
<LI class=kadov-p>Improved Intersection Capacity Utilization (ICU) modeling, including an ICU method for diamond interchanges.
<LI class=kadov-p>Improved export of reports using the Save-Text feature.
<LI class=kadov-p>Added area for notes and a z coordinate in the Intersection Properties.
<LI class=kadov-p>Queue interaction graphics now shown on the time-space diagram.
[*]Added measures, such as queue interaction MOE's added to reports.
المجموعة الي فيها Synchro و SimTraffic البرنامجين

ربطه البرنامج الاوال وهو synchro 6

http://www.turboupload.com/ii03tb6cd9ne/setup614.EXE.html


ربطه البرنامج الثاني وهوSimTraffic

http://www.turboupload.com/tavvpdd5p8fs/setup_ci.EXE.html

ربطه الثالث وهى Product Key

http://www.turboupload.com/5ibxzwk19jzy/Product_Key.txt.html




انا في خدمتك يا باشمهندس طرق مرور
بعض الصوره للبرنامج 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## مهندس قحطان (26 مايو 2009)

أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأألف شكر لك أخي المهندس عبدالرحمن سباق وأتمنى أن تكون المشاركات فعالة مثل مشاركاتك وأن طرحت مواضيع في Traffic Safety و Capacity ولكن للأسف لم تلقى التفاعل وسوف أكرح مواضيع متخصصة إذا لقيت التفاعل من الأخوة


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (26 مايو 2009)

اولاااا شكرا جزيلااااا للاخ عبد الرحمن
الشكر موصول للاخ قحطان
اعدكم بالتفاعل مع المواضيع وارجو البدء بالطرحبكل احترام
اخوكم مهندس طرق مرور


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (26 مايو 2009)

برنامج اخر مهم جدااا وهو مشتق من highway capacity manual
البرنامج هو hcsأو +hcs
والبلس محدث عن العادي
يرجى من الاخوة من لديه احدهما طرحه هنا للتحميل والمناقشة
كل التحية للجميع
حان الوقت ليبصر منتدانا النورررر
بكل احترام للجميع
وخاصة من وضع تباشير المواضيع


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (26 مايو 2009)

البرنامج شغال والف تحية اخي عبد الرحمن
حقيقة البرنامج جيد وانا اعرفه ولكن للصدق لم اعمل عليه ابدا
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (27 مايو 2009)

اخواني هناك الكثير من المواضيع المرورية التي يمكن مناقشتها منها
1- السلامة المرورية
2- التهدئة المرورية
3- التقاطعات المنظم باشارات ضوئية
4- امور اخرى 

اعدكم ان شاء الله بالبدء بها قريبا جدا
كل التحية


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (27 مايو 2009)

*دليل السلامة المرورية عند المدارس في مدينة الرياض*

اخواني الاعزاء
اقدم لكم اليوم دليلا عن السلامة المرورية عند المدارس في مدينة الرياض
ارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (28 مايو 2009)

اين انتم اخواني
يجب المشاركة لانجاز هذا القسم من المنتدى
تحياتي


----------



## فارس البهلولى (28 مايو 2009)

انا مع هذا الراي لانة مهم جدا
وأرجو المساعدة في عمل بحث حول تصميم بلاطات الطرق


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (28 مايو 2009)

اين انتم ي جماعة هندسة المرور
شاركو اكثرووو المشاركة اخواني لتشجيع افتتاح المنتدى
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ossama_2222 (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر اخي صاحب الموضوع على هذه المبادرة المباركة
وانا من اشد المؤيدين لهذا الموضوع لان هذا التخصص (هندسة المرور) يعد من اهم التخصصات في البلدان الغربية 
ولكنه وللاسف لم يلقى هذا الرواج وهذه الشهرة عندنا في البلاد العربية على الرغم من اهميته
وبناء على هذا ادعو وبشدة الى افتتاح هذا القسم حتى نجد الدعم المطلوب في هذا المجال من كتب وشروحات للبرامج المتعلقة في هندسة المرور مثل synchro , visum,vissim,hcm software,sidra,وغيرها من هذه البرامج التي بالكاد نسمع عنها 
واخيرا لي طلب عند اخوتي في هذا المنتدى الكريم وهو اي مهندس يملك رخصة او كراك لبرنامج synchro 7 لا يبخل علينا به لاني بحاجة ماسة لهذا البرنامج
واسف على الاطالة 
وجزا الله القائمين على هذه المنتدى كل خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد غبارة (29 مايو 2009)

أنا مع هذا الأقتراح لأن هندسة النقل والمرور هي اساس التصميم الهندسى للطرق


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (29 مايو 2009)

:14:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي المهندس قحطان 
اخواني و اخواتي الزملاء تحيه طيبه الي كلا من المهندس طرق مرور و فارس البهلولي و اسامه 2222 و محمد غبارة
نرجو من سيادتكم التجاوب مع هذا الاقتراح وهذا الموضوع الذي له تاثير كبير علي مجتمعنا العربي ....
ولذلك 
اشكرمهندس طرق مرور 

علي هذا الكتاب القيم(دليل السلامة المرورية عند المدارس في مدينة الرياض)
وارجو كل من لة فكره تسهم في تحقيق هدافنا ....
ارجو منه المشاركة واعطا الراي.. 
اعتذر علي التأخير


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (29 مايو 2009)

خواني اضع بين ايدكم ثروة في اساسيات هندسة المرور
منذ 1950
كتاب رائع حجمه 68 ميغا حمله من الرابط التالي
http://www.archive.org/download/trafficengineeri00instrich/trafficengineeri00instrich.pdf
ارجو الفائدة للجميع ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعااااااء
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (29 مايو 2009)

يا اخوان تابعوا معنا فهناك الكثير من المواضيع في هندسة المرور جديرة بالمناقشة


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (29 مايو 2009)

*باعتقادي لو كانت هناك دراسات مرورية حقيقية وصحيحة في بلادنا العربية لوفرنا على انفسنا*
1- العدد لهائل من ضحايا الحوادث سواء من مستخدم الطريق او راكب السيارة
2- الكم الهائل المبالغ فيه من الجسور التي شوهت مدننا وحرمتنا من التمتع بالطبيعة
3- الكلفة الهائلة نتيجة لك
امور اخرى يمكن مناقشتها فقط هنا
في قسم هندسة المرور


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (31 مايو 2009)

*انا معك*



مهندس قحطان قال:


> مشكور أخي ابو حسناء
> وللمعلومية فإن مهندس الطرق ضائع بين قسم الهندسة المدنية & قسم هندسة المساحة والطرق




السلام عليكم:
انا معك في هذا الرأي فأنا مهندس مدني متخصص في الطرق وفعلا 
اشعر باني مقسوم مابين الهندسة المدنية و هندسة المساحة
وطبعا نريد وبشدة عمل قسم خاص بالطرق و بشدة
وننتظر على احر من الجمر
وفقكم الله


----------



## مهندس قحطان (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر جميع الأخوة (مهندس طرق ومرور عبدالرحمن سباق و محمد الفرجاني 2006 محمد غبارة Ossama 2222 )على هذا التفاعل وأتمنى أن يستمر هذا الحماس بطرح الموضوعات والمشاركة بكل ماعنده .
وأن أقترح أن يتم طرح الموضوعات كل في مشاركة حتى نرى مشاركات النقل والمرور تملأ هذا القسم وأن سبق أن طرحت عدة موضوعات منها :Traffic Safety 
Capacity
ولكن لم تلقى التفاعل للأسف وسوف أقوم بطرح موضوعات عدة إذا لقيت التفاعل وأتمنى أن نكون مرتبين والموضوعات مرتبة كالتالي:
Speed
Sight Distance
Traffic Flow
Driver Charactristics
Traffic Charactristics
Vehicle performance
Grometric Design
Transportation System
Transportation Planning
public transportation
Travel Demand model
Superpave 
road Testing
وغيرها
وبالتوفيق للجميع وللقسم الذي سوف يتحقق في القريب إن شاء الله إذغ استمر هذا الحماس
أخوكم م/عبدالله القحطاني


----------



## ايمن رضا (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
تحية طيبة الى اخوانى مهندسين الطرق
وخاصتا مهندس قحطان لما له دور فى ابداء فكرة نشطة لعمل قسم خاص بالنقل والمرور .
علينا اخوانى المهندسين ان نشارك المهندس قحطان بهذة الفكرة الطيبة لما لها من دور وعائد علينا نحن مهندسين الطرق واتوجة بالشكر ايضا الى المهندس عبد الرحمن سباق لتشجيع تلك الفكرة التى تربط بيننا نحن المهندسين فى شتى انحاء الوطن العربى . شكراااااااا


----------



## newnewnew (2 يونيو 2009)

احتاااااااااااااااج شرح برنامج Synchro6 ضرورى جدااااااا عشان انا مشروع طرق ومحتاج الشرح الخاص بالبرنامج ده ضرورررررررررررررى وياريت في اسرع وقت لاني بجد بسابق الزمن وياريت تساعدوا اخوكم الصغير
*http://us.mc1118.mail.yahoo.com/mc/...Index=1&mid=1_918_AEAXw0MAAEYYSh8ijQsbGicTobQ *


----------



## مهندس قحطان (3 يونيو 2009)

newnewnew قال:


> احتاااااااااااااااج شرح برنامج Synchro6 ضرورى جدااااااا عشان انا مشروع طرق ومحتاج الشرح الخاص بالبرنامج ده ضرورررررررررررررى وياريت في اسرع وقت لاني بجد بسابق الزمن وياريت تساعدوا اخوكم الصغير


 
مرحبا بك أخي newnewnen والله إسمك صعب أما عن طلب يمكن الرجوع لمشاركة أخينا الزميل أيمن رضا على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136747.html


----------



## newnewnew (3 يونيو 2009)

*تسلم ياغالي*

والله الف شكر علي الرابط الجامد ده وبجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى بس المرة الجاية ابقي احفظ اسمي كويس


----------



## مهندس قحطان (22 يونيو 2009)

*ارجو تثبيت الموضوع*

أرجو من إدارة المنتدى الكرام تثبيت هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (22 يونيو 2009)

نعم انا مع م/ قحطان
لتعم الفائدة وتبقى مواضيع المرور


----------



## odwan (22 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الطرح الجميل لموضوع جديد ونا مع الإخوة الكرام
أخوكم أيمن - مهندس طرق


----------



## odwan (22 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الطرح الجميل لموضوع جديد وأنا مع الإخوة الكرام
أخوكم أيمن - مهندس طرق


----------



## مهندس قحطان (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين إخواني مهندس طرق ومرور & المهندس أيمن


----------



## جلال ابوحميدة (24 يونيو 2009)

ارجو من الأخوة المساعدة لمن لديه مواصفات او دليل كامل باللغة العربية لوسائل التحكم المروري واعني بذلك الأشارات والأشارات الضوئية وعلامات سطح الطريق.

_وجازاكم الله الف خير_


----------



## newnewnew (25 يونيو 2009)

ياجماعة لو حد عندة ريبورت عن اساليب تحسين مستوى الخدمة لطريق في منطقة ما ويكون هذا الريبورت من خلال برنامج السينكرو وياريت يكون في اسرع وقت


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (13 أغسطس 2009)

*:14:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
*اخي المهندس قحطان *
*اخواني و اخواتي الزملاء تحيه طيبه الي كلا من المهندسين الذين تفاعلو مع الموضوع *
*نرجو من سيادتكم التجاوب مع هذا الاقتراح وهذا الموضوع الذي له تاثير كبير علي مجتمعنا العربي ....*
*ولذلك *
سيتم رفع مشروع لحل تقاطع محلول علي برنامج (synchro 6) قريبا
*اشكروك*
*وارجو كل من لة فكره تسهم في تحقيق هدافنا ....*
*ارجو منه المشاركة واعطا الراي.. *
*اعتذر علي التأخيرجدااااااا*​


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (15 أغسطس 2009)

مرحبا بيكم في قسم هندسة المرور...........:13:
نرجو من سيادتكم التجاوب مع هذا الاقتراح وهذا الموضوع الذي له تاثير كبير علي مجتمعنا العربي ....
ارجو منه المشاركة واعطا الراي.. 
* اعتذر علي التأخيرجدااااااا*


----------



## sonest2002 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*اخوتي اعضاء المنتدى الافاضل تحيه طيبه وبعد ........
انا من المشتركين الجدد في هذا المنتدى ..... وقد لفت انتباهي الموضوع المهم جدا الذى طرحه الاخ قحطان .... علما ان ثقافة هندسه المرور ضئيله جداااااااا في وطننا العربي .... في الوقت الذي يعد فيه هذا العلم من اهم العلوم بل من اسس البنيه التحتيه لاي مدينه متقدمه ..... وللاسف ان هذا الجانب على مستوى جاااااامعاتنا ايضا ..... لذلك ارجو ان نهتم بهذا الموضوع وان يكون لنا السبق في هذا المنتدى .... 

لكم مني كل التحيه والاحترام*


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (19 أغسطس 2009)

*:14:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
*اخي المهندس قحطان *
*اخواني و اخواتي الزملاء تحيه طيبه الي كلا من المهندسين الذين تفاعلو مع الموضوع *
*نرجو من سيادتكم التجاوب مع هذا الاقتراح وهذا الموضوع الذي له تاثير كبير علي مجتمعنا العربي ....*
*ولذلك *
سيتم رفع مشروع لحل تقاطع محلول علي برنامج (synchro 6) قريبا
*اشكروك*
*وارجو كل من لة فكره تسهم في تحقيق هدافنا ....*
*ارجو منه المشاركة واعطا الراي.. *
*اعتذر علي التأخيرجدااااااا*​


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (21 أغسطس 2009)

عن ابي هريرة عن النبي -صلي الله عليه وسلم 
((*من كتم علما يعلمه جاء يوم القيامة ملجما بلجام من نار*))


----------



## OMOA (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا مع تثبيت قسم خاص للنقل والمرور لأنه تخصص غير متطور في البللاد العربية.
يا شباب أنا في أول الطريق أي في السنة الأولى هندسة النقل و المرور فأرجو المساعدة و أبحث عن دروس و تمارين التي تدرس في الجامعات في هدا المجال في جميع المواد (اريد التخصص في دراسة مخططات النقل و المرور للمدن). 
و الشكر مسبقا.


----------



## sara khlaif (14 مايو 2010)

انا مشتركه جديده واول بحث عملته في الملتقى عن هندسه المرور...... اين هذا القسم........نرجو اضافته على وجه السرعه شكرا .....نرجو من الزملاء اذا ممكن الافاده عن برنامج خاص بالنموذج المروري traffic model.....visum كيف استطيع الحصول عليه واي معلومات اخرى بهذا الخصوص وشكرا


----------



## eng_badr505 (18 يوليو 2010)

انا مهندس مدنى حديث التخرج وكان مشروع تخطيط هندسه النقل والمرور واشتغلت على بعض البرامج فى فى هذا المجال واملك كميه كتب ومراجع لابأس بها ولكن عندى مشكله فى رفع ادهذه الكتب والمراجع


----------



## sma y k (21 سبتمبر 2010)

انا طالبة في السنة الاخيرة من دراستياريد ان يكون مشروعي عن السلامة المرورية فارجو من المهندسين مساعدتي وارشادي عن اهم مايجب ان يلم به المشروع وماهي المواضيع الواجب دراستها في السلامة المرورية وشكرا على المساعدة


----------



## المهندس محمد مصطفى (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يبدو أن ردي متأخر ولكن أريدأن أخبركم زملائي المهتمين بأن لدي برنامج hcs &hcs+
وسأحاول تحميلهما على الموقع لأني الآن أرغب في معرفة أستخدام هذه البرامج بالطريقة المثلى
أرجو من الزملاء المهتمين مناقشة الفروق والتقاطعات بين الكودين الأساسييين
hcm & icu
وشكراً


----------



## القرنفلة (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت استحدات قسم لهندسة المرور لكونه اساس لتصميم الطرق والجسور ولك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## علاء الدين جواش (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااا لكل من ساهم وسوف يساهم في هذا القسم


----------



## ahmsobh (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجوا ممن لديه دراسة مرورية لمشروع عقاري ارفاقها للاستفادة من الخبرات
شاكرا و مقدرا لكم سلفا والله الموفق


----------



## تامر. (26 أكتوبر 2010)

وأنا أؤيد إستحداث قسم لهندسة النقل والمرور ...
وحتى ذلك الحين أقترح من المشاركين أن يدلى كل منهم بدلوه بما لديه من معلومات عامّة عن هذا العلم وعن برامج المحاكاة والتحليل المروري ودراسات التأثير المروري وغيرها من العناصر التي يمكن أن يدور حولها نقاش مثمر ومفيد لجميع المهتمين .
وجزى الله خيراً الزميل قحطان على المبادرة ...


----------



## بوبكر المهدي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

نعم نعم ونحن نؤيد ذلك وبقوة


----------



## مهندس قحطان (8 نوفمبر 2010)

تامر. قال:


> وأنا أؤيد إستحداث قسم لهندسة النقل والمرور ...
> وحتى ذلك الحين أقترح من المشاركين أن يدلى كل منهم بدلوه بما لديه من معلومات عامّة عن هذا العلم وعن برامج المحاكاة والتحليل المروري ودراسات التأثير المروري وغيرها من العناصر التي يمكن أن يدور حولها نقاش مثمر ومفيد لجميع المهتمين .
> وجزى الله خيراً الزميل قحطان على المبادرة ...


 
شكرا لك أخي تامر ولجميع الأخوة الزملاء
أبلغك أني سبق أن شاركت بعدة مواضيع عن المرور ولو بحثت في هذا المنتدى لوجدتها ولكن لم أجد الحماس من الزملاء في الطرح المستمر


----------



## hamdy faheem (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
والله معظم مواضيع المنتدى مفيده جدا ولذلك ياريت يكون فيه حد عنده خبره فى استخدام اهم برنامجين حاليا وهم visum,vissim ويبداء عمل شرح للاستخدام مع تصوير فيديو كما فعل الاخوه الكرام فى برنامج CIVIL3D وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## jadou3 (11 يناير 2011)

عندي برنامج Synchro 7 ولا استطيع فتحه فأرجو منكم المساعدة على كيفية الحصول على الكراك وذلك لحاجتي الماسة اليه


----------



## KAFORIENGIN (16 يوليو 2011)

jadou3 قال:


> عندي برنامج synchro 7 ولا استطيع فتحه فأرجو منكم المساعدة على كيفية الحصول على الكراك وذلك لحاجتي الماسة اليه



مثلك تماما والله العظيم


----------



## KAFORIENGIN (16 يوليو 2011)

jadou3 قال:


> عندي برنامج Synchro 7 ولا استطيع فتحه فأرجو منكم المساعدة على كيفية الحصول على الكراك وذلك لحاجتي الماسة اليه



طيب لوعنك كود تفعيل synchro 6 ارجوك ضعه هنا لاني احتاجه ايضا


----------



## waly76 (18 يوليو 2016)

تكرم عيون الشباب الطيبة اول رابط كراك لسينكرو 7 و الرابط الثاني لبنرنامج سينكرو 8 كامل مع الكراك
http://www.4shared.com/rar/JloX3X-1ba/activator.html


http://www.4shared.com/rar/62PSoXTRba/synchro_studio_8.html


----------

